# Westboro Baptist protesters hit Willis Marine



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

These folks never cease to amaze me.

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2012/02/westboro-baptist-protesters-hit-willis-marines-funeral/


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Still unbelievable to me. If I was a family member/friend of the Serviceman, I would almost welcome them to town and literally beat the the living **** out of every man in that group (away from the funeral procession). I'd still love to do it out of respect for the family if I, of course, was not related but I'm sure a family member/friend would have a blind eye turned by the law/system more so than just some ******* that supports our Military and that wants to cull them fng idiots.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

They are protesting to "Protect their First Amendment Rights".

They aren't protecting anything. The brave soldier that died was the one protecting their right.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

They need to be shot. In the head.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm ashamed they call themselves Christians. They give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Are they really that desperate for attention?? Pathetic.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

So far they are a no-show. Let's hope it stays that way. 
The flyer announcing the "rally" has been removed from their website. This from the MCPR Facebook page.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

wisslbritches said:


> So far they are a no-show. Let's hope it stays that way.
> The flyer announcing the "rally" has been removed from their website. This from the MCPR Facebook page.


Hopefully, the whole bunch of them got run over on the freeway and turned into greasy spots.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Bonito said:


> I'm ashamed they call themselves Christians. They give the rest of us a bad name.


Me too.hwell:


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank God for IEDs?? *** is wrong with these people? Let's send them to fight the war. Lowlife bastards.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They normally bring a few small kids along too, and use them as shields. The whole bunch of them are a waste of perfectly good air.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

What a pack of POS's!


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Kinda makes ya wonder how they celebrate the Fourth of July.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

beaucp said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder how they celebrate the Fourth of July.


They are a bunch of lawyers that go around trying to get people to do something to them so they can file a lawsuit. The whole church, Baptist, religion thing is a sham. The cops are forced to protect them, or else they would have gone to the afterlife years ago. The last time I personally ran across them was at Ellington and it got so heated, they bugged out early. The cops hate them as much as everyone else does, but it's their job to keep them from getting mauled.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

If the media wouldn't give them the air time I bet they would stop showing up to a lot of stuff.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

llred said:


> If the media wouldn't give them the air time I bet they would stop showing up to a lot of stuff.


Considering the Houston media went on a 4 hour straight news binge during the last rain, I wouldn't hold my breath. All 3 major networks and Fox26 ran straight news from 9AM to 1PM. Asking them to have common sense is like fox to guard the hen house.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I hope before I die that some day I get to read a headline saying that someone has finally taken an AK to this bunch and wiped them all out... I don't believe you could get a jury of 12 Texans together that would ever convict the 'eliminator' of anything....


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Mont said:


> Considering the Houston media went on a 4 hour straight news binge during the last rain, I wouldn't hold my breath. All 3 major networks and Fox26 ran straight news from 9AM to 1PM. Asking them to have common sense is like fox to guard the hen house.


Yeah I don't think they will, I'm just saying they should. :brew2:


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I say let them eat feces and die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I don't believe the folks in Willis will put up with them.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw a news video on them, and it made me think of The Blues Brothers when they ran those nazis off the bridge.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I'm thinking Wrist Rocket sling shot and ball bearings from behind a vehicle...guerrilla style!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Are they really that desperate for attention?? Pathetic.


y'all certainly give them enough attention. they want you to talk about them, and you do.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

They never showed. They did get the permit, but were no shows!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> I hope before I die that some day I get to read a headline saying that someone has finally taken an AK to this bunch and wiped them all out... I don't believe you could get a jury of 12 Texans together that would ever convict the 'eliminator' of anything....


 No bodies No witnesses No Trial. Montgomery County is a large area .
From the response I read on Facebook folks in Willis have this handled.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> I'm thinking Wrist Rocket sling shot and ball bearings from behind a vehicle...guerrilla style!


The Bandidos came real close to catching them alone a few years back in Beaumont. You cross east Texas ******* and outlaw biker and it makes a rattler look like a kitten. The only thing that saved the protestors was the cops blocked off the entire road when they figured out they were being tailed. We backed an entire funeral procession backwards down the street to the church to keep from going in front of the protestors. When it came time to leave, no one even knew they were there. The PGR did a fine job that day of making the idjuts invisible. Just like any other PITA, the day will come when these protestors get what's coming to them. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> y'all certainly give them enough attention. they want you to talk about them, and you do.


And so do you, Jethro.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> And so do you, Jethro.


careful, megabite. i'm a double-naught spy.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Westboro baptist church and the American nazis are on my list for 2 most despised groups/organizations in America.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Mont said:


> Hopefully, the whole bunch of them got run over on the freeway and turned into greasy spots.


X100!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> y'all certainly give them enough attention. they want you to talk about them, and you do.


Judging by your use of 'y'all'....do you see yourself as being on their side?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

beaucp said:


> Westboro baptist church and the American nazis are on my list for 2 most despised groups/organizations in America.


 I HATE Illinois Nazis.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Dang I missed this would have been there to greet them if they showed
have a few things I'd like to say to them


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It was a no show for the scum bags but it was a good service and a really good amount of PGR folks holding flags. I was proud of the folks there.

Matt


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> I HATE Illinois Nazis.


And Chicago "community organizers"


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> I'm thinking Wrist Rocket sling shot and ball bearings from behind a vehicle...guerrilla style!


Count me in.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to see what would have happened to these morons in America in 1945. We've allowed "tolerance" to go too far.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

If I ever see them protesting in the street, I'm gonna pull a Blues Brothers  I'd advise you guys to do the same.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

If they ever showed up to a funeral I was at, I'd probably loose it.

Do you think I could please PTSD and temporary insanity and get away with it? Maybe a couple years in jail?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> If they ever showed up to a funeral I was at, I'd probably loose it.
> 
> Do you think I could please PTSD and temporary insanity and get away with it? Maybe a couple years in jail?


Around these parts, I don't think you would have a thing in the world to worry about, Chase..... probably get you a 'commendation' of some kind.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm surprised that these guys have the cahones to protest in Texas for anyone in the military! When I die, I hope I'm buried on family property that way if anyone wants to protest something about me,(for whatever reason...I want a military career) they can be shot for tress passing. Burns me up that these bastards do this. Lowlife SOBs!


----------

